# Orbital Sander - Variable Speed



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone have comments or experience with either of these tools? Dewalt vs. Bosch vs. PC

http://www.amazon.com/DeWalt-D26453...ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1195566421&sr=8-8

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=125326MHYTTJDXPX0H38

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=125326MHYTTJDXPX0H38


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I had a dewalt once that I returned because it ran so hot that it was uncomfortable to hold. 

I have been using a PC for almost 10 years now that works great. It's not VS, because I don't see the point in slowing down an orbital sander. If I want delicate sanding that doesn't leave swirls, I'm sanding by hand anyways. An ROS is for rough work whether or not it's VS, IMO.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a Makita RO 5" VS sander that's a pleasure to hold and use, even for long periods of time, horizontally or vertically.

I can tell you that both the Bosch and Porter cable 1/4-sheet dustless PAD sanders are terrific as I own and use one of each. Real workhorses. Smooth. Reasonably quiet. The PC is the older of the two and it gets all the grunge sanding jobs and is connected to my Shop Vac. I keep the Bosch for bare new wood sanding only, i.e. no paint, varnish or stain. I never owned the DeWalt RO sander.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The new PC ROS is a different color DeWalt. When DeWalt bought PC, that was the first PC tool they ruined. Buy the Bosch:thumbsup:


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I should have clarified that my PC 1/4 sheet pad sander is an older model that was made in the USA.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I've used a DeWalt very much like that one
I was impresses as vibrations are low and it's ergonomic for me
I've not used a Bosch like that one
I also have an older P-C 1/4 sheet that is my go-to...very comfortable, powerful...low-vib, fits well in my hand

Which brings me to a point I'd like to make
It's very important to by a tool like this from a tool shop where you can try them out...hold them up as if on a wall...feel how much or little they vibrate
It doesn't matter how many people think a sander is great, if it doesn't fit your hands comfortably, you will not enjoy using it, and you will fatigue easier, and you will then dread using it
It has to fit _you_

I've no qualms about buying certain tools online
A palm sander is _not_ one of them
Well worth any extra money (if any) to buy one of these from a brick and mortar where you can get the right one for you


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Well worth any extra money (if any) to buy one of these from a brick and mortar


I checked
I paid the _exact_ same price for the DeWalt at a lumberyard/tool place


----------

